# How long for fryer on grill????



## abjcooking (Sep 3, 2006)

My father just bought a new grill and is wanting to cook a whole fryer on it's rotisserie.  He is getting ready to go buy the fryer so I don't know what size he is going to get, but was hopeing you guys could give me a general idea of how long it should cook on the grill.  It is a gas grill I believe.


----------



## DaCook (Sep 3, 2006)

It's been a couple of years since I last cooked a whole fryer (2-2½ lbs) on my gas grill rotisserie (sp), but I think it took about 2 hours. Indirect heat and a water filled drip pan underneath. Hope this helps.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 3, 2006)

On a rotisserie I'd say about 1 hour - provided the bird isn't over 4 lbs.  Now, if you put it on a beer can or something like that and use indirect heat it might take 1 1/2 - 2 hours.  But a rotisserie I'd guess at about 1 hour.  You don't want to cook this on too low a temp either.  

I rub my bird down with a mixture of kosher salt, brown sugar, dried oregano, cayenne pepper, dry mustard, smoked paprika, cumin, garlic powder after I slather on some olive oil or butter.

Be sure, if at all possible, to take some kitchen twine and tie it around the wings and legs to keep them from flopping around.  

OK, I stand corrected on the cooking time - everything I've read says 1 1/2 - 2 hours.  I know in my table-top rotisserie it takes about 1 hour, but apparently it takes longer using a grill rotisserie.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 3, 2006)

That depends on several things, including the size of the chicken, the type of rotisserie, the distance from the heat source, how much heat there is, the outside temperature and humidity, wind, and even altitude. 

I have a Ducane Meridian grill with what they call an open-flame rotisserie, a vertical gas burner behind the rotating spit. It takes about 80 to 90 minutes to do a 3- to 4-pound chicken, but it can do an 11- to 14-pound turkey in 140 minutes. 

I also have a Farberware indoor electric rotisserie, and it takes about 90 to 120 minutes to do a 3- to 4-pound chicken.

The best bet is to consult the manual that came with your rotisserie. And don't judge by time -- get a instant-read meat thermometer and cook the chicken until it's 165 degrees Fahrenheit in the thickest part of the breast and thigh. (Some say 180 degrees, but I think that's excessive and results in dried-out poultry -- 160 is sufficient to kill any bacteria.)


----------

